# coffee



## pike (Feb 14, 2010)

whats your favorite coffee? brand or by flavored coffee.   but leaving out the latta's and such.


----------



## beer-b-q (Feb 14, 2010)

We use a LOT of Gevalia Coffee and Tea,  we like the Ethiopian Abyssinian Mokka, French Vanilla and Espresso Roast coffees and their China Mountain Green Tea.


----------



## pike (Feb 14, 2010)

excellent selection there,   ever shop online at coffeeam.com ? they have some good earl gray tea but i like the breakfast blends best.  but the main one for me is the st, Louis blend.







By null at 2010-02-14


----------



## bobl (Feb 14, 2010)

Good old Maxwell House Master Blend


----------



## monty (Feb 14, 2010)

Maxwell House 100% Columbian.
Just finishing my first pot of the day.

Mornin' and Cheers!


----------



## jjwdiver (Feb 14, 2010)

"The best part of waking up is *folgers* in you cup"

never really developed a liking for any flavored coffee.


----------



## bobl (Feb 14, 2010)

jjwdiver, I am with you, coffee should taste like COFFEE!


----------



## the iceman (Feb 14, 2010)

Pure Kona & Jamaican Blue Mountain are my favorite but are a bit pricey so I settle for a Kona blend most of the time. I used to drink some of the flavored coffees but grew out of it.


----------



## tn_bbq (Feb 14, 2010)

I'm no coffee snob.  Heck I usually buy whatever is on sale.

However, I have had a few great cups of coffee (i don't care for the flavored stuff either).   I'm just too cheap to allow myself to start buying all that fancy coffee.


----------



## casmurf (Feb 14, 2010)

community dark roast or neworleans blend . Its a local brand made in louisiana . US cajuns like strong coffee.


----------



## smokin' dick (Feb 14, 2010)

What I like the best is from a small roaster in Connecticut. Willoughby's Coffee. The Ethiopian Yrgacheffe to be exact.


----------



## ellymae (Feb 14, 2010)

If stopping for coffee - then it's Dunkin Donuts for me. 
At home we use Green Mountain - I'm a Hazelnut fan - Al likes the darker bolder coffees. I don't know that I really like the taste of coffe so much as the 1/2 and 1/2... and of course the caffine component.


----------



## timtimmay (Feb 14, 2010)

I'm like tn_bbq, too cheap to get the good stuff.  I do treat myself to a bag of hazlenut on occasion.


----------



## grillin_all_day (Feb 14, 2010)

Folger's Black Silk (love dark coffee), Starbucks Espresso Blend and their Pikes Place blend is pretty good too. My mother-in-law also sends my wife and I coffee from a little shop in Alamogordo, NM that was pretty good (this is really the only flavored coffee I'll drink). That little shop is one of the only things I miss about that place.


----------



## pdigg (Feb 14, 2010)

If I am on the road, It's Dunkin Donuts...
Otherwise, I am roasting my own at home... I usually order a few pounds of raw beans, variety, at a time


----------



## new vision (Feb 14, 2010)

Our favorite is Caribou coffee.  We also like Jumpy Monkey, Starbucks, and Millstone.  We only use whole bean coffee, and grind our own beans.  Huge difference in the flavor and strength.


----------



## rdknb (Feb 14, 2010)

I want my coffee to taste like coffee. So it is folgers or Dunken Donut for me


----------



## chefrob (Feb 14, 2010)

french roast beans...............


----------



## yodelhawk (Feb 14, 2010)

Cowboy Blend, by Morning Light Cofffee Roasters in Great Falls, Mt. A very good coffee and I like to support the local guys whenever I can.


----------



## pepeskitty (Feb 14, 2010)

Black Dogg coffee roasted here in WV is our favorite,  a little pricey though so we don't have it very often.  It is roasted and sent to you, only two days old.  So much better to have fresh roasted.  It makes such a huge difference.  Our everyday coffee is Mayorga,  it is pretty good.  

We have a Miele machine to make our coffee with and that makes much better coffee than a drip anyday.  (nice little crema on top)


----------



## buffalosmoke (Feb 14, 2010)

I've been roasting my own for about 10 yrs on and off. I enjoy roasting at home....but we have a very good roaster nearby too. 

I prefer french press or espresso...but my wife usually gets up first and makes a drip pot.

Ethiopian Yirgacheffe is my favorite single origin bean. 

I have more $ tied up in coffee stuff than I do in smoking equipment. I just realized that....

Intelligensia coffee is a great place to order roasted coffee from. It arrives at your door about two days after roasting.


----------



## scarbelly (Feb 14, 2010)

We too roast our own and man what a difference in quality and in price. I buy from sweetmarias.com and coffee is about $4.50 per pound - we make expresso every morning for our drive to work. I actually have some roastinng as I type this - our son and his family just left with the small stash we had


----------



## meateater (Feb 14, 2010)

Whatever is on sale in a medium roast.


----------



## csmith2884 (Feb 14, 2010)

My favorite Gevalia Coffee Costa Rican Pea berry but can't afford that stuff everyday. It is not a flavored coffee btw just a really good medium roast. 

 My everyday coffee is folgers special roast.


----------



## monkeybutt (Feb 14, 2010)

Ever since I started drinking coffee from my Keurig K-cup coffee maker,  everything else I try just tastes nasty. I really like my Emeril's Big  Easy Bold.  Whenever I'm away from home, I can't wait to get back so I  can have a REALLY great cup of coffee.


----------



## mulepackin (Feb 15, 2010)

I like the original cowboy coffee when I get it, Arbuckles. Otherwise plain old Folgers.


----------



## meateater (Feb 15, 2010)

I'm surprised no one has said "Smoked" !


----------



## smokingriley (Feb 15, 2010)

I wake up with Folgers. Have yet to try Dunkin donuts, out here in California we don't have them yet.


----------



## olewarthog (Feb 15, 2010)

Maxwell House Master Blend has been my coffee of choice for years. I recently bought a bag of Dunkin Donuts regular blend & it's good stuff. I'm not convinced its worth twice the price of MH.  A friend of mine swears by Chock Full O Nuts & I plan to give that a try the next time I buy coffee.


----------



## stircrazy (Feb 15, 2010)

Blue mountian when I can get it for a reasonable price, but laitly its been Kicking horse kick A$$ blend, and when I want unledded then it is there decaf blend.

Steve


----------



## navyjeremy (Feb 15, 2010)

Being here in Italy, I figure I would drink there coffee.  So far about a year I have been drinking Kimbo coffee.  I agree that with coffee and cigars they should taste just like that ......coffee and cigars

http://www.enjoybettercoffee.com/KIM...p/kim10244.htm


----------



## fore check (Feb 15, 2010)

I'm a little late to the party (haven't read the entire thread) but I'm a Dunkin' Donuts coffee guy.  

I live out in the country and I like to have my coffee fresh brewed as I stumble out of bed; I buy bags of Dunkin' Donuts medium roast whole bean (the "normal" blend) and set my Cuisinart coffee maker up before I go to bed to go off like an alarm clock *every* morning.  Heck, the nearest Dunkin Donuts is more than an hour's drive from home; when I get near one, I stock up on the 1 lb bags of whole bean.  If you buy them in the store 4 lbs at a time, you get them for $5/lb (which is SIGNIFICANTLY less than the price at the grocer for the orange bags, which are only 12 oz and cost more - works out to nearly $10/lb average)

I don't like all the flavored coffees and the dark roasts.  If I have guests come to the house that want something different, I have a spare coffee maker for them to use because flavored coffee going through my machine seems to take several pots to get the after taste out of it.  
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





I also take my coffee with cream and sweetener (I use Truvia sugar free sweetener because I'm a 4 glucophage per day guy)

So much about a cup of coffee is everything else that goes in to it:  The quality of the water, the creamer used (I use half-and-half), the temperature of the brew, etc.  I like everything about travel EXCEPT for the morning cups of coffee because they're not the same and not exactly what I want.


----------



## scubadoo97 (Feb 15, 2010)

Another home roaster here.  Been roasting my own for at least 7 yrs.

Some of my favorite beans are Ethiopian and Yemen.  And on that note I have a Red Sea blend that has a dry smell like chocolate covered cherries after grinder.  Just wonderful stuff.


----------



## monty (Feb 15, 2010)

This thread has a lot of good stuff happening in it so I have made it a sticky. Be interesting to see where it leads and how far it goes. Thanks for getting it started, Pike!

Cheers!


----------



## gnubee (Feb 15, 2010)

Maxwell house columbian at home. 

On the road a cup of Timmys ....... Tim Hortons.

Good thread !


----------



## smoke n my eye (Feb 15, 2010)

Peet's Major ****ason's blend, it's the only reason im able to get to work at 4:45am every morning.


----------



## smoke n my eye (Feb 15, 2010)

Didnt know my favorite coffe was that offensive. Haha, oh well i still like it despite it's name. By the way im glad to see profanity is blocked on this forum. Thanks.


----------



## chef jeff tx (Feb 15, 2010)

Big fan of Duncan Coffee's Cafe Kilamanjaro & Costa Rican. Duncancoffee.com or Texascoffee.com. Duncan's is a local roaster here in Houston. They've been around for about 100 years and have several great single origin, blends & flavored coffees and several teas as well. I order online and in a day or two it arrives at my door still warm from the roaster!! 

Also a big fan of Britt from Costa Rica and bring home a bunch every time I go to CR.


----------



## rbranstner (Feb 15, 2010)

I can't stand coffee unless there is a ton of sugar and cream in it. I stay away from it since it usually give me a stomach ache. I drink tea daily. I converted a old coffee pot into my tea pot. Makes it easy to brew my tea in the morning.


----------



## autoferret (Feb 15, 2010)

I've really been getting into teas lately.  But for coffee I love Kona!


----------



## hogfan40 (Feb 15, 2010)

Coke-a-Cola,  don't drink coffee.   LOL


----------



## triplebq (Feb 15, 2010)

Diet Coke but sometimes I make a pot of coffee cause it smells good but tastes bad ! My x left the coffee maker with me 9 years ago when she took off . She also left me my daughter ! Life is good .


----------



## reasnor (Feb 15, 2010)

I'll second Intelligentsia Coffee and home roasting. In fact, I just roasted a pound of Sumatra today. 

Most people don't realize this, but a lighter roast tastes much better. It won't be weak if you use the right amount of coffee. Darker roasts (all roasts at *$) taste burnt...but some people just get used to that. Try it light!


----------



## stircrazy (Feb 16, 2010)

it depends on the influances you have been exposed to.  I used to prefer light roads untill I had a proper cup of blue mountian in jamaca.  go to the middle east, greace, itilly, ect and have coffee there.  on another note, I do not like most of starbucks dark roasts, they do tase burnt, but a proper dark roast should not take burnt or acidic.. if it does the roaster screwed up.

Steve


----------



## pike (Feb 16, 2010)

i thought the same thing,   and i thought "WOW" didnt think it would go this far
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






your welcom sir


----------



## pike (Feb 16, 2010)

so whats your fav choice in tea then,    i keep some earl gray on hand,  but i buy  coffeeam.com    you can get bulk pretty cheap.
also i get this black/green tea thats pressed into block, ill take a pic of it and post it shortly.


----------



## pike (Feb 16, 2010)

brick tea







Shot at 2010-02-16







By null at 2010-02-16


----------



## morkdach (Feb 16, 2010)

HOT & BLACK


----------



## scubadoo97 (Feb 20, 2010)

Can someone tell me why this thread is a sticky?


----------



## monty (Feb 20, 2010)

I noticed that it was getting a lot of play on a subject that I do not remember seeing in the past. So I stuck it. There have been similar threads stuck. Problems or questions feel free to PM me.

Cheers!


----------



## eman (Feb 21, 2010)

Just a big pot of community dark poast here.
 been drinking it for over 40 years. They roast it about 3 miles from my house and when the wind is right i can smell it on my porch.


----------



## jlmacc (Feb 21, 2010)

I have been drinking dunken donuts coffee.I also like regular folgers.I would like to start roasting my own.I just recently have been reading up on it.Anyone out there who roasts there own have any tips for a newbie roaster?


----------



## hog warden (Feb 21, 2010)

I'm a little surprised some of you home roasters haven't mentioned the two types of coffee beans....robusta and arabica:

http://www.ineedcoffee.com/02/arabica/

I don't care much where it's roasted as long as it's a medium roast of Sumatra, Tanzania or Kenya arabica beans. Make that fresh roasted. As Reasnor says, go with a lighter roast but use more coffee to brew it. That's where the flavor and aroma is. Beyond fresh roasted, it also helps to grind your own beans just as you are set to brew it.

Starbucks and the dark french roasts are way too bitter.  But I'll also take a German lager over ales and Guiness too. All these reflect personal tastes. BTW, just because coffee is not bitter does not mean its weak. I like mine strong. The generic name the secretaries at work gave it was "road patch". 

Lastly, if you believe what you hear, the US is one of the very few countries where the coffee folks drink isn't made from instant. If you go that route, it's Nescafe Clasico from Walmart.


----------



## buffalosmoke (Feb 21, 2010)

I know some roasters will put some Robusta in their espresso blends for more crema.....can't say I've ever roasted any at home though.


----------



## scubadoo97 (Feb 21, 2010)

I'll echo BuffaloSmoke's comment.  The only robusta I've roasted was in an espresso blend called Malabar Gold.  I would never buy it to add to anything I was making for an espresso blend nor would there ever be a reason to roast it for other methods of brewing.  It's added to cheaper espresso blends to give more crema or is used in some blends for body and crema.  


And most home roasters I know roast on the lighter side so as to taste the individual flavors of specific origin beans.   Once a bean has been roasted to dark you lose the individual qualities and it all starts tasting the same.


----------



## kookie (Feb 22, 2010)

100% Columbian, but I prefer to grind my own beans so I buy whole bean coffee. No real favorite brand.


----------



## Bearcarver (Feb 23, 2010)

Dunkin Donuts Coffee is our favorite here.

I'll have to admit though, the stuff we drank in the Army was much better for filling potholes.


Bearcarver


----------



## blue (Feb 23, 2010)

I just buy the local store brand...it tends to be the cheapest.


----------



## pike (Feb 27, 2010)

coffee is known the world over and shared by a very large percent of people every day, not shure on stats but id guess 80% or more of the population,    but how would it rate to other dinks  say "milk"  id say that milk is used more then coffee in the mornings but then people drink coffee all day long,   sliding alittle deeper into the rabits hole,  (wish i took the red pill over the blue pill
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





)


----------



## newflame (Mar 18, 2010)

I was gonna say the same thing, I miss my army sludge, that stuff could keep you up for days!


----------



## northern greenhorn (Mar 18, 2010)

We grind our own beans, better flavor. We have a friend of the family who gave us 4 cases of Columbian beans that say Eldorado on the packages, that just happened to fall of a truck? It is very good, not to strong.


----------



## athabaskar (Mar 18, 2010)

We prefer French Roast. Very robust. I generally only drink coffee on the weekends, and we do it cowboy style over an open fire. We like to cook breakfast in cast iron skillets outside as well. Everything just tastes better that way.


----------



## scarbelly (Mar 18, 2010)

Just got my new shipment from a very cool coffee importer, Sweet Marias in Oakland. They are very much into green production processes and go inspect a lot of growers. 
My latest is their Expresso blend called La Tessitrua - it is a very mild but flavorful blend. 

Here is a link to their website www.sweetmarias.com
Very friendly folks and very inexpensive beans from what I have seen on other sites - they also have extensive reviews of roasters for those who might want to start roasting their own


----------



## jirodriguez (Mar 18, 2010)

If I can afford it I love Torrefazione coffee, it is an Italian import, but it's usually around $13.00 a pound. So usually I buy Seattles best Harborside blend, much easier on pocketbook.


----------



## suthrngrllr (Mar 20, 2010)

Community Dark Roast or Community Private Reserve


----------



## earache_my_eye (Mar 21, 2010)

Usually it's one of the Folgers blends...black silk, gourmet supreme or the like...when they're on sale, that is.

My wife has been substitute teaching for a woman that is on maternity leave and found a "bent-n-dent" store that regularly has Starbucks, Caribou and a variety of other high-priced coffees that are either "just-expired" or "nearly-expired" for $2.99/bag...mixing it makes that Folger's stuff have some REAL flavor...
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





There's a coffee shop in the town we go to church in that roasts their own beans, and on occasion we get a bag of "Dog's Drool"...it's a very stout French roast that works great for making espresso drinks.

L8r,
Eric


----------



## roller (Mar 21, 2010)

Do not use the fancy stuff and no sugar or cream just good ol dark roast Community Coffee from Louisiana.


----------



## smokin leo (Apr 9, 2010)

i really like the starbucks blend the put out during xmas


other then that i use folgers columbian daily


----------



## scmelik (Apr 9, 2010)

we just had a rep come to work wanting us to get this machine and their coffee to go with it....we use them for our drip pot makers....I was really impressed with the quality that they had and how great the coffee tasted.

At home I have started grinding my own beans and can't believe the difference in flavor compared to pre-ground coffee.  I have yet to find a bean that I really like as they tend to be pretty pricey so I only make coffee at home now on the weekends.


----------



## bayouchilehead (Apr 9, 2010)

Community dark roast!! I've been drinking it since I was 2.


----------



## reedwrite (Apr 9, 2010)

Just roasted some green beans from Kenya. I used the side burner on my BBQ and a whirlypop popcorn popper. I takes about 10 minutes to make some of the best coffee. Yumm!


----------



## erik (Apr 21, 2010)

Everyday: Maxwell House
Weekend special: Seattle's Best Henry Blend, whole bean. 
If I'm feeling like I need something truly special? I'll order whole bean Kona coffee.


----------



## scarbelly (Apr 21, 2010)

There are several of us on here that are roasters - where do you get your beans from?


----------



## hernando (Apr 22, 2010)

Caribou Coffe has some of the best coffees and I love their Obsidian coffee. It is a dark roast and very flavorful but lacking the burnt taste you get with other brands (i.e. Starbucks since they are "double roasting" their blends all they seem to do is burn them. IMHO).


----------



## smokinjoeb (Apr 28, 2010)

Peet's Coffee.   Kona, JR's Reserve, Major Dickenson's blend

Community New Orleans Blend is good too


----------



## thestealth (May 10, 2010)

Hi, my name is Billy, and I'm a coffee addict...wait, wrong meeting. 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





We usually get Starbucks (I know, I know) Espresso Roast or Pike place by the 5 pound bag.  We go through about 5 lbs a month, so it makes it easier just to buy a big bag.  We like the darker, bitter flavor that Starbucks has...hell, my wife likes coffee that has sat in the pot all day (she's a weirdo). 

I've gotten away from drinking a whole pot a day by myself, I used to make a pot in the morning, put it in my thermos and cup and be set.  Here the last few months I've been using a moka-pot in the morning to make my brew.  It's enough to get me going...

My favorite way to brew coffee is with a french press...it tastes so good.  I've never been able to time my Corning Ware percolator where the coffee is strong, yet not funky tasting.  My Moka-pot gets used a lot.  The old stand by though, is our Bunn, when I just want a pot of coffee now, it's my go to guy.

I've experimented with roasting my own beans, but I don't have any way  to do it out side and it smokes up the house quite a bit to do it on the stove top or in the oven.  Our convection oven did work really good though.  Cleaning the chaff is a PITA as well...it did make a good, fresh cup of coffee. :)

The old stand by...


preferred method...


daily dose...


I got my grandmothers corning ware when she passed away...I don't use the percolator for coffee since I can't seem to get it to come out right, but I do use it to make sassafras tea.


----------



## nbbd (May 14, 2010)

ethiopian yirgacheffe


----------



## wntrlnd (May 19, 2010)

I've been drinking Peet's Coffee since the early 1970s.  Drinking other coffees is almost always a let down.

Peet's Major Dickason blend is my favorite.  I generally prefer blends to coffees from a specific country/region.

I use a conical burr grinder and a Saeco Aroma Espresso Machine.

Man, I could go for a latte right about now.


----------



## allen (May 20, 2010)

Folgers (Gourmet) for me, can't live without it.


----------



## scarbelly (May 20, 2010)

Try this website for help with roasting - they have several how to tutorials with popcorn poppers that may solve your clean up problem 

www.sweetmarias.com


----------



## thestealth (May 20, 2010)

Thanks for the link.  

I've considered getting a whirly-pop for roasting my own beans, but my biggest problem is the smoke.  We don't have a range hood, so unless I can run my attic fan, the smoke takes most of the fun out of things.


----------



## rhankinsjr (May 20, 2010)

The wife drinks plain ol big blue maxwell house... me personally, I love the smell but can not stomach the taste of it.  Blah!


----------



## thestealth (May 20, 2010)

The first bold part directly correlates with the second bold part.


----------



## thestealth (May 20, 2010)

PSA: if using a moka-pot, don't forget about it on the stove.  You will get the nastiest cup a joe this side of the greasy spoon dinner.


----------



## ak1 (May 20, 2010)

My wife likes Maxwell House instant, so that's usually what I drink at home. Otherwise, I'm happy with pretty well anything as long as it tastes like coffee.


----------



## dick foster (May 20, 2010)

Then that would let the all instant stuff out of the race, wouldn't it?

IMHO that crap isn't coffee and doesn't even make it as wanna be coffee.


----------



## herkysprings (May 20, 2010)

I've had a few cups of coffee in Costa Rica.

Ever since then everything else is just not the same...

Pic of the coffee valleys we drove by in Costa:


----------



## rhankinsjr (May 20, 2010)

haha, I have had many many brands of it, and stuff from the big chains in every concoction known to mankind... I'll just stick with a big ol' glass of sweet tea in the morning.


----------



## thestealth (May 20, 2010)

sweet tea...just as well drink pop.


----------



## fennecus (May 20, 2010)

Geography is flavour.  I Like coffee that comes from the asia Pacific region.  Also Kenya region makes a good cup.


----------



## noboundaries (Jul 10, 2016)

Time to resurrect an old thread.  Time for a coffee story.

Decades ago, when traveling the world on a big grey ship loaded with airplanes, I had a cup of coffee in a hotel in Singapore that blew me away.  After drinking Folgers since I was 10 years old (early morning paper route and my dad's favorite), that Singapore cup of coffee introduced me to rich, robust, coffee packed with flavor and a kick.  Later on the same cruise I tasted something very similar at the hotel in Kenya.  Honestly, I've been trying to duplicate that flavor ever since.  I have probably 8 coffee makers in the house, from antiques to modern V and basket filters, all percolators or drips.  The closest I've come to that memorable flavor is triple shots of espresso at the coffee chains. Way too pricey for regular consumption. 

One of my daughters and her husband just came back from a friend's wedding in Greece, and they raved about the coffee.  That set me off on my search again so I picked up a 6 cup Bialetti Moka Pot  (6 espresso cups = 10 oz) for less than $30.  OMG!  That incredible flavor from overseas was suddenly in my cup!  And talk about a caffeine buzz!

I don't like to spend a lot of money on coffee, so when I get low I go by the grocer and watch for sales.  They have a store-brand Italian Roast Drip Coffee made from Arabica beans, not the grassy tasting Robusta beans used in many canned coffees.   On sale I can pick up whole beans or pre-ground for $5 per 12 oz.

I had both on hand, along with some espresso grind I picked up when I bought the pot.  I ground both the store brand drip grind and the whole bean into an espresso grind.  Over several days I taste tested all three.  They all tasted different in the Moka Pot, but were fantastically delicious, rich, robust, and filled with flavor.     

I tried using my favorite V-filter drip maker again the other day and it now tasted like flavored water compared to what comes out of the Moka pot.  I'll never be without a Moka pot again. 













001.JPG



__ noboundaries
__ Jul 10, 2016


----------

